# Krieg im Wandel der Zeit



## Chrigi26 (11. Mai 2011)

Abend Leute

Ich habe mich in letzter Zeit immer wieder mit der Kontroverse über den Krieg informiert und viel darüber nachgedacht. Was mich so wundert, ist der "scheinheilige" Gesinnungswandel über den Krieg. Während z.B. das Römische Reich praktisch gefeiert wird, bzw. auch im Unterricht durchgenommen und mehr oder weniger positiv aufgenommen. Stichworte S.P.Q.R und die Standarte mit dem Herrschersiegel.
In tausendenden Games werden Militärmächte dargestellt und bis ins kleinste nachgebildet. Das Osmanische Reich, das Römische Reich, die Karthager usw. usw.
Über die beschwert sich niemand, obwohl sie auch einen Haufen Leichen im Keller haben und obwohl sie jahrhundertelang um Grenzen gekämpft und keine Rücksicht auf Zivilisten genommen haben.
Die einzige Militärmacht, die heutzutage einigermassen akzeptiert wird, sind die USA, wobei bei denen ja auch alle rumjammern das sie Länder nur wegen dem Öl oder aus nichtigen Gründen angreifen.
Warum sind Symbole wie SPQR und die römische Standarte so akzeptiert? Wenn jemand mit nem Hakenkreuz rumrennt, kriegt er gewaltig Ärger, jemand mit römischen Machtsymbolen nicht. Warum sind antike Weltmächte so angesehen, neuere Militärmächte aber so geächtet? Krieg gehört halt in unserer vergleichsweise primitiven Gesellschaft halt dazu. Wenn die Menschen miteinander auskommen würden, bräuchte es keine Militärs, keine Militärforschung, aber die Menschen sind es halt gewohnt, Krieg zu führen und die Säbel klirren zu lassen. 
Achja und warum sind heutzutage alle auf Menschenrechte und political correctness aus? Jedes Land ist nicht unschuldig, und im Krieg gibt es keine Regeln, nur meinen die Länder die nicht im Krieg sind, sie seien die Oberchecker und wüssten alles über Menschenrechte und wie es im Krieg abgeht. Vorallem um Osama bin Laden ist die Diskussion so lächerlich. Wenn Terroristen unter der Flagge von Osama in Deutschland tausende Opfer durch Anschläge gefordert hätten, wenn ihr Freunde und Familie verloren hättet und die Al-Qaida Jungs noch abfeiern dass das Attentat geglückt ist, würdet ihr dann Merkel anzeigen wollen, nur weil sie sich positiv zum Tode Osamas geäussert hat? Ich verstehe die Amis vollkommen, und ich verstehe nicht wie die nicht kriegführenden Länder so verlogen und "politisch korrekt" sein können...

Chrigi


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

Stichwort: Die Sieger schreiben die Geschichte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2011)

Ich denke mal das wenn es früher schon so umfangreiche Aufzeichnungen über den Krieg vorhanden gewesen, er heute bestimmt nicht so hervor gehoben worden wäre. Die letzten Kriege waren allerdings von Materialschlachten und Massenvernichtungswaffen geprägt, wodurch viele Opfer unter der Zivilbevölkerung zu beklagen waren.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

Caesar soll früher schon von besiegten Völkern bei den Wehrpflichtigen die Hände abhacken lassen. Aufzeichnungen gibt es da genug.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

Chrigi26 schrieb:


> Warum sind Symbole wie SPQR und die römische Standarte so akzeptiert? Wenn jemand mit nem Hakenkreuz rumrennt, kriegt er gewaltig Ärger, jemand mit römischen Machtsymbolen nicht. Warum sind antike Weltmächte so angesehen, neuere Militärmächte aber so geächtet?



Das Problem beim Hakenkreuz ist nicht so sehr der Krieg, sondern Verfolgung und Massenmord an der Zivilbevölkerung. Jemand, der z.B. mit der Flagge des Kaiserreichs rumrennt, wird zwar merkwürdig angeguckt, aber nicht unbedingt merkwürdiger, als jemand mit römischer Standarte außerhalb einer historischen Aufführung.



> Achja und warum sind heutzutage alle auf Menschenrechte und political correctness aus?



"zivilisatorischer Fortschritt"



> Jedes Land ist nicht unschuldig, und im Krieg gibt es keine Regeln, nur meinen die Länder die nicht im Krieg sind, sie seien die Oberchecker und wüssten alles über Menschenrechte und wie es im Krieg abgeht.



Im Krieg gibt es Regeln und nicht nur die Länder, die nicht im Krieg sind, sondern auch die, die es sind, haben sich zu ihrer Einhaltung verpflichtet. Wenn diese Länder dann internationale Abkommen brechen oder umgehen, ist das wohl ein-zwei Kommentare würdig. Die Vergangenheit spielt dabei (idealerweise) keine große Rolle, denn ein Vergehen kann nicht durch ein anderes gerechtfertigt werden und neue Schuld bleibt Schuld, auch wenn alte besteht.



> Vorallem um Osama bin Laden ist die Diskussion so lächerlich. Wenn Terroristen unter der Flagge von Osama in Deutschland tausende Opfer durch Anschläge gefordert hätten, wenn ihr Freunde und Familie verloren hättet und die Al-Qaida Jungs noch abfeiern dass das Attentat geglückt ist, würdet ihr dann Merkel anzeigen wollen, nur weil sie sich positiv zum Tode Osamas geäussert hat?



Ja, ich würde es ihr auch dann anlasten, wenn sie bei Verletzung von Menschenrechten, staatlicher Souverenität und Rechtsstaatlichkeit -kurz: all dem, was die "westliche Welt" so toll machen soll- applaudiert. Aber das hat hier nichts zu suchen, dafür gibt es einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## Chrigi26 (12. Mai 2011)

> "zivilisatorischer Fortschritt"



Wenn die Zivilisation so weit entwickelt ist, warum führt sie dann heute so umso vernichtendere Kriege und steckt den grössten Teils ihres Staatsbudgets in die Entwicklung von immer stärkeren Waffen? Die Menschen hassen alle Krieg und verurteilen ihn, perfektionieren ihn aber immer weiter. Wenn die USA sowie fast alle Länder die die Kohle dazu haben, Unsummen in die Rüstungsindustrie stecken (siehe Bild unten) und dauernd Kriege führen oder bereit dazu wären, Kriege zu führen, warum ist die Akzeptanz so gering geworden? Krieg ist ja praktisch allgegenwärtig, nur nicht bei uns in der westlichen Welt, dort, wo die meisten "Kenner" sitzen und rumheulen, obwohl sie garkeinen Krieg kennen oder miterleben.



> Im Krieg gibt es Regeln und nicht nur die Länder, die nicht im Krieg sind, sondern auch die, die es sind, haben sich zu ihrer Einhaltung verpflichtet. Wenn diese Länder dann internationale Abkommen brechen oder umgehen, ist das wohl ein-zwei Kommentare würdig. Die Vergangenheit spielt dabei (idealerweise) keine große Rolle, denn ein Vergehen kann nicht durch ein anderes gerechtfertigt werden und neue Schuld bleibt Schuld, auch wenn alte besteht.



Ja, aber wenn jedes Land mehr oder wenig gegen irgendwelche Abkommen verstösst, warum kümmert sich überhaupt jemand um die? Die Medien picken sich doch sowieso nur die paar Themen und Verstösse raus, die sich ab besten breittreten lassen, alles andere ist ja egal, weil es sowieso immer wieder passiert. Immer wieder passieren Dinge, die "gegen die Regeln sind".



> Ja, ich würde es ihr auch dann anlasten, wenn sie bei Verletzung von Menschenrechten, staatlicher Souverenität und Rechtsstaatlichkeit -kurz: all dem, was die "westliche Welt" so toll machen soll- applaudiert. Aber das hat hier nichts zu suchen, dafür gibt es einen eigenen Thread.



DICH, lieber Kollege, will ich ruhig sitzen sehen und keine Rache- und Hassgedanken schüren sehen, wenn deine Freunde/Familie/Landsleute aus niederen Beweggründen verstümmelt oder getötet werden und die Angreifer nicht das geringste bisschen auf die tollen "Regeln" achten, sondern nur einen weiteren Sieg gegen die westliche Welt feiern. In einer eigentlich sehr fortschrittlichen Welt auf der allerdings immer noch primitive Dinge wie Kriege durchgeführt werden, und zwar wirklich am laufenden Band, sehe ich keinen Grund warum ein Land gegen solche Verbrecher nicht auch mal vorgehen sollte, auch wenn es nicht korrekt ist, wie sie es tun. Die Amis haben auch in Hiroshima und Nagasaki zig Hunderttausende Menschen (Zivilisten!!!!!!) getötet, die nu wirklich gar nix mit dem Krieg zu tun hatten, um den Krieg zu beenden, ob es nötig gewesen wäre, weiss niemand, aber es war schlussendlich vorbei mit dem Morden. Wenn Hitler niemand aufgehalten hätte, nur weil eine Tötung seiner nicht korrekt gewesen wäre, würde unsere heutige Welt vielleicht ziemlich düster aussehen... Wenn sich Soldaten auf dem Schlachtfeld beteiligen und im Kampf fallen, wird auch kein Tam-Tam um sie gemacht, da sie sich ja praktisch "zum Abschuss freigegeben haben" und nicht mehr als Zivilisten gelten können. Nur weil sich irgendwelche Anführer nicht als Soldaten am Kampf beteiligen, heisst das etwa dass sie immun sind gegenüber allen Angriffen und man sie nur noch "fairerweise" zum Kriegsgericht bringen und auf lebenslängliche Haftstrafe verurteilen darf? Wo ist da der Sinn und Zweck von Krieg? Krieg fordert nunmal Opfer und die sind nicht immer nur im Schützengraben, sondern auch mal in Form von (symbolischen) Anführern wie Osama bin Laden als vermeintlich Unbeteiligte anzutreffen. Wer Kriege anzettelt oder sich an ihnen beteiligt muss nunmal mit dem Risiko rechnen, dass (irgendwie logisch) seine Seite verlieren kann und dadurch seine Einheiten, aber auch der ANZETTELNDE ANFÜHRER selbst sterben kann. Wer hätte es denn noch mehr verdient als der, der den Krieg führt, oder ihn gar angefangen hat, und sich, wie im Falle bin Ladens, auch noch offen als der "symbolische Anführer" allen Leuten gezeigt hat?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafik ist der Wikipediaseite zur USA entnommen. Nur mal so zur Verdeutlichung, wie viel Geld die grössten Militärmächte ausgeben, und wie LÄCHERLICH viel Geld die Amis verpulvern in ihr Militär.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

Chrigi26 schrieb:


> Wenn die Zivilisation so weit entwickelt ist, warum führt sie dann heute so umso vernichtendere Kriege und steckt den grössten Teils ihres Staatsbudgets in die Entwicklung von immer stärkeren Waffen? Die Menschen hassen alle Krieg und verurteilen ihn, perfektionieren ihn aber immer weiter. Wenn die USA sowie fast alle Länder die die Kohle dazu haben, Unsummen in die Rüstungsindustrie stecken (siehe Bild unten) und dauernd Kriege führen oder bereit dazu wären, Kriege zu führen, warum ist die Akzeptanz so gering geworden? Krieg ist ja praktisch allgegenwärtig, nur nicht bei uns in der westlichen Welt, dort, wo die meisten "Kenner" sitzen und rumheulen, obwohl sie garkeinen Krieg kennen oder miterleben.



Ich kann dir das Wahlverhalten von US-Bürgern auch nicht erklären. Deutschland steckt immerhin nur 10% des Bundeshaushalts ins Verteidigungsministerium, Tendenz sinkend.



> Ja, aber wenn jedes Land mehr oder wenig gegen irgendwelche Abkommen verstösst, warum kümmert sich überhaupt jemand um die? Die Medien picken sich doch sowieso nur die paar Themen und Verstösse raus, die sich ab besten breittreten lassen, alles andere ist ja egal, weil es sowieso immer wieder passiert. Immer wieder passieren Dinge, die "gegen die Regeln sind".



Es gibt relativ wenig Länder, die gegen derartige Abkommen verstoßen.
Vorsätzliche Grenzverstöße sind mir beispielsweise in diesem Jahrtausend nur durch die USA ein Begriff. (auch wenn es ein paar Fälle versehentlicher gibt und natürlich diverse, in denen der Grenzverlauf als solche umstritten ist)
Verstöße gegen die Menschenrechte sind zahlreicher und werden von den nicht-Boulevardmedien regelmäßig thematisiert, aber in den meisten Fällen handelt es sich dabei um Taten, die entweder nicht von der Regierung unterstützt werden oder die in Ländern stattfinden, die der Menschenrechtscharta nicht uneingeschränkt zugestimmt haben. Auch diese fehlende Zustimmung bleibt keineswegs unerwähnt, wird aber vom Wähler offensichtlich nicht beachtet, da Parteien, die offen für einen Ausbau der Wirtschaftsbeziehungen zu derartigen Ländern eintreten, z.T. hohe Wahlergebnisse erzielten.
Auf die Thematisierung der Verstöße der USA gegen die Genfer Konvention braucht wohl gar nicht weiter hingewiesen werden. Auch hier war der Tenor der Bevölkerung aber zu erschreckend hohem Teil nicht negativ. Als es darum ging, den Opfern dieser Verstöße -die auch von Deutschland unterstützt wurden- zu helfen, war man überwiegend dagegen 



> DICH, lieber Kollege, will ich ruhig sitzen sehen und keine Rache- und Hassgedanken schüren sehen, wenn deine Freunde/Familie/Landsleute aus niederen Beweggründen verstümmelt oder getötet werden und die Angreifer nicht das geringste bisschen auf die tollen "Regeln" achten, sondern nur einen weiteren Sieg gegen die westliche Welt feiern.



Es ist eine Sache, persönlichen Hass nachzuvollziehen. Ich nehme es den Angehörigen der Opfer nicht übel, wenn sie sich über die Fortführung des Tötens freuen (ich bewerte es aber auch nicht positiv). Hier ging es aber um die Bewertung von Politikern, Staatsoberhäuptern. Und da verlange ich eine wesentlich besonneres Verhalten, dass zumindest die Grundsätze der eigenen Verfassung ehrt.



> In einer eigentlich sehr fortschrittlichen Welt auf der allerdings immer noch primitive Dinge wie Kriege durchgeführt werden, und zwar wirklich am laufenden Band, sehe ich keinen Grund warum ein Land gegen solche Verbrecher nicht auch mal vorgehen sollte, auch wenn es nicht korrekt ist, wie sie es tun.



Wenn die Verletzung der eigenen Grundsätze, das herabsteigen auf das Niveau des Feindes, die Erfüllung seiner Interessen (Zerstörung der westlichen Werte), für dich kein Grund ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.



> Die Amis haben auch in Hiroshima und Nagasaki zig Hunderttausende Menschen (Zivilisten!!!!!!) getötet, die nu wirklich gar nix mit dem Krieg zu tun hatten, um den Krieg zu beenden,



Auch das kritisiere ich in höchstem Maße und betrachte es in erster Linie als Demonstration von Macht und Verachtung von Menschenleben.



> Wenn Hitler niemand aufgehalten hätte, nur weil eine Tötung seiner nicht korrekt gewesen wäre, würde unsere heutige Welt vielleicht ziemlich düster aussehen...



Niemand hat Hitler getötet, außer Hitler selbst.



> Wenn sich Soldaten auf dem Schlachtfeld beteiligen und im Kampf fallen, wird auch kein Tam-Tam um sie gemacht, da sie sich ja praktisch "zum Abschuss freigegeben haben" und nicht mehr als Zivilisten gelten können. Nur weil sich irgendwelche Anführer nicht als Soldaten am Kampf beteiligen, heisst das etwa dass sie immun sind gegenüber allen Angriffen und man sie nur noch "fairerweise" zum Kriegsgericht bringen und auf lebenslängliche Haftstrafe verurteilen darf?



Auch Soldaten dürfen nicht einfach so zum Spaß erschossen werden, sondern sollten in Kriegsgefangenschaft kommen.
Und nicht-Soldaten gehören auch nicht vor ein Kriegsgericht, sondern vor ein Zivilgericht. (Genaugenommen gehören Soldaten normalerweise vor gar kein Gericht. Dass ist ja Teil ihrer Sonderstellung, dass sie den erklärten Kriegsgegner töten dürfen, ohne dafür belangt zu werden, solange sie sich eben an die Genfer&Hagener Regelungen halten)



> Wo ist da der Sinn und Zweck von Krieg? Krieg fordert nunmal Opfer und die sind nicht immer nur im Schützengraben, sondern auch mal in Form von (symbolischen) Anführern wie Osama bin Laden als vermeintlich Unbeteiligte anzutreffen. Wer Kriege anzettelt oder sich an ihnen beteiligt muss nunmal mit dem Risiko rechnen, dass (irgendwie logisch) seine Seite verlieren kann und dadurch seine Einheiten, aber auch der ANZETTELNDE ANFÜHRER selbst sterben kann. Wer hätte es denn noch mehr verdient als der, der den Krieg führt, oder ihn gar angefangen hat, und sich, wie im Falle bin Ladens, auch noch offen als der "symbolische Anführer" allen Leuten gezeigt hat?


 
Ich glaube, du wolltest in einem anderen Thread posten - bzw. da kannst du meine Antwort zu diesem Fall bereits ausführlich nachlesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch das kritisiere ich in höchstem Maße und betrachte es in erster Linie als Demonstration von Macht und Verachtung von Menschenleben.


 
Dazu gibt es eine Meinung von der US Regierung, die ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Chrigi26 (13. Mai 2011)

Die Antwort der Amis würde ich gerne mal lesen, was die dazu meinen.

Und zum Thema Hitler: Natürlich hat er Selbstmord begangen, aber WENN ihn Soldaten gefunden hätten, wäre er nicht mehr lange am Leben gewesen. Und selbst wenn er am Leben gelassen worden wäre und im heftigsten Hochsicherheitsgefängnis gesessen wäre, hätte irgendjemand (vllt. auch eine Nation?) ein Tötungs-Kommando auf ihn gehetzt, dafür hat er zu viele Verbrechen begangen die zu schlimm waren.

Und natürlich befürworte ich Krieg nicht, aber wenn eine Nation meint, sie will ihn anzetteln, dann sollte sie sich ja auch der Konsequenzen bewusst sein.
Und irgendwie überschneiden sich einige Themen (Hass und Rache für Tode Bekannter usw.) ziemlich mit dem Todesstrafe-Thread. Wenn ich mal net aufm Ei-Phone schreibe, werd ich da auch mal meine Meinung zu schreiben. Des wird mir unterwegs aber zu viel zu schreiben 

Schönen Morgen noch

Chrigi


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Mai 2011)

Das Thema ist glaub ich etwas umfangreicher. 
Ich selbst war damals 2 mal in Bosnien und habe die Greueltaten gegen die Bevölkerung gesehen. Das schlimme ist, das die sogenannten "Schutztruppen" von den Kriegstreibern regelrecht ausgelacht werden. Warum? Weil sie nichts tun dürfen. Bei jedem Konflikt, bei dem ein westliches Land eingreift, ist eine Kamera dabei.
Ich behaupte, das durch das Medienintresse Konflikte in erheblichen Maße in die Länge gezogen wird. 

Was wäre, wenn Amerika nicht auf den 11. September geantwortet hätte. Wie wäre dann die Stimmung? 
Ehrlich gesagt, gibt es im Krieg keine Regeln. Zum Glück war bist jetzt noch niemand von uns in der Situation. 

Kurzes Beispiel: Du bist im Krieg. Plötzlich taucht ein Kind mit einer Waffe auf und schießt auf dich. Was machst du?

Solange man nicht in der Realität in so einer Situation kommt, kann man sich kein Urteil erlauben. Extrem wirds erst, wenn man um sein eigenes Leben fürchtet. Ich glaube, da denkt keiner mehr an Menschenrechte oder irgendwelche Verstöße gegen Regeln. Da zählt nur noch der Kampf ums Überleben.

Darum ist das Thema auch so kompliziert. Weil wir nicht in der unmittelbaren Situation sind. Wir sehen nur die Berichte in den Medien und sagen: Das ist falsch. Das darf man nicht. 
Nur muß man sich in die Lage der Soldaten versetzen, die als Schutztruppe (nicht als Agressor) eingesetzt sind.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, wir sollten nicht die Augen verschließen und fremde Staaten einfach so machen lassen (Thema Burma als Beispiel). 
Menchenrechte hat nix mit dem Glauben zu tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2011)

Ich denke, niemand will irgend jemandem das Recht auf Notwehr absprechen. Wenn das eigene Leben in Gefahr ist, dann muss man sich wehren - und da gibts auch wenig bis keine internationalen Regeln, die dem das-Leben-Gefährdenden irgendwelchen Schutz vor Selbstwehr beliebiger Art gibt.

Problematisch wird der Unterschied zwischen "Leben in Gefhar" und "um das eigene Leben fürchten". Denn zu viele fürchten lange bevor jemand tatsächlich auf sie schießt oder auch nur mit der Waffe vor ihnen steht. Und das geht im Rahmen der modernen Kriegsführung regelmäßig so weit, dass man aus einer Situation heraus "Gegenmaßnahmen" ergreift, in der die Bedrohungslage so abstrakt ist, dass man den Bedrohenden nicht mal indentifizieren kann, sondern mehr oder minder blind drauf los ballert - mit dem Ergebniss, dass eine ganze Reihe ursprünglich unbeteiligter Menschen nun tatsächlich zu Recht um ihr Leben fürchten und der sich "verteidigende" als Agressor auftritt.
Das extremste Beispiel ist sicherlich 9/11 und die westliche Welt, Situation im Oktober 2001: Ein paar (noch) nicht identifizierte Typen mit unbekanntem Auftrag sind, auf eine Art, deren Wiederholung unwahrscheinlich erscheint, in zwei Häuser in Manhattan geflogen und haben mehrere 1000 Menschen getötet.
Konsequenz:
Mehrere 100.000.000 Menschen von Athen bis Athens Cal. "fürchten um ihr Leben" und befürworten groß angelegte Bombardements in einem Staat am anderen Ende der Welt in dem der vermutliche Hintermann der vermuteten Angreifer irgendwo sitzt. Unschuldige Opfer in fünfstelliger Höhe sind dabei in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## Memphys (21. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich denke, niemand will irgend jemandem das Recht auf Notwehr absprechen. Wenn das eigene Leben in Gefahr ist, dann muss man sich wehren - und da gibts auch wenig bis keine internationalen Regeln, die dem das-Leben-Gefährdenden irgendwelchen Schutz vor Selbstwehr beliebiger Art gibt.
> 
> Problematisch wird der Unterschied zwischen "Leben in Gefhar" und "um das eigene Leben fürchten". Denn zu viele fürchten lange bevor jemand tatsächlich auf sie schießt oder auch nur mit der Waffe vor ihnen steht. Und das geht im Rahmen der modernen Kriegsführung regelmäßig so weit, dass man aus einer Situation heraus "Gegenmaßnahmen" ergreift, in der die Bedrohungslage so abstrakt ist, dass man den Bedrohenden nicht mal indentifizieren kann, sondern mehr oder minder blind drauf los ballert - mit dem Ergebniss, dass eine ganze Reihe ursprünglich unbeteiligter Menschen nun tatsächlich zu Recht um ihr Leben fürchten und der sich "verteidigende" als Agressor auftritt.
> Das extremste Beispiel ist sicherlich 9/11 und die westliche Welt, Situation im Oktober 2001: Ein paar (noch) nicht identifizierte Typen mit unbekanntem Auftrag sind, auf eine Art, deren Wiederholung unwahrscheinlich erscheint, in zwei Häuser in Manhattan geflogen und haben mehrere 1000 Menschen getötet.
> ...



Stimmt.

Aber das sich darüber aufgeregt wird, das Soldaten *nicht tödliche* Schüsse auf Demonstranten abgeben, die mit Molotov-Cocktails und *Handgranaten* auf sie losgehen ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen unberechtigt.


----------



## Chrigi26 (23. Mai 2011)

Also was ruvyen gesagt hat, verstehe ich auch grösstenteils. Doch steffen hat auch durchaus recht. Wenn wir hier in der westlichen Welt gemütlich dasitzen und über die Leute dort Berichte sehen, dann können wir uns gar kein Urteil bilden. Denn wenn man dort ist, der Daumen zeigt nach unten und du bist in Lebensgefahr, dann schert sich keine der Kriegsparteien einen Dreck um die Genfer Konvention, dann gehts ums nackte Überleben.

Bei dem "Auge um Auge" Prinzip stehen wir hier allerdings an einer Grundsatzfrage, die wir unterschiedlich auffassen. Irgendeine Partei muss ja mal angefangen haben, woraufhin sich eine andere gewehrt/reagiert hat. Wenn dann die eine Seite die Aktion bringt und die Gegenseite die Reaktion, dann sind sie ja sozusagen quitt, obwohl natürlich beide verloren haben (tote Menschen usw., Geld ausm Fenster geworden...). Und das verstehe ich einfach nicht: Wenn eine Seite anfangen muss um einen Krieg zu beginnen (logischerweise), aber alle gegen den Krieg sind, wie kommt sowas dann immer wieder zustande???

Eine ähnliche Problematik habe ich mit dem Rechtssystem mancher Staaten. Das "Auge um Auge" Prinzip wird ja von vielen geächtet (siehe Todesstrafe-Thread), und die Rachegedanken eines Opfers werden als irrational angesehen. Wenn man auf den Mörder seiner Kinder Blutrache schwört, und ihn dann tötet, ist es Rache, "Auge um Auge". Das Kind wird dadurch nicht wieder lebendig. Aber das Kind würde aber auch nicht wieder lebendig werden, wenn man dem Mörder ne 200€ Geldstrafe aufdrückt oder ihn einfach laufen lässt. Also worin liegt dann die Logik von Bestrafungen, ausser in Rache/Sühne? Klar kann man sagen, es dient der Abschreckung bzw. die Gefangenen werden im Gefängnis resozialisiert.
Aber bei Amerika frage ich mich (wie jetzt z.B. im Falle DSK), ob sie es nicht gescheiter lösen. Wenn der Täter dem Opfer eine Abfindung zahlt und das Opfer die Anklage zurückzieht, dann ist den Parteien besser geholfen, als wenn der Täter 10 Jahre in den Knast kommt, das Opfer aber mit 0€ ausm Gericht kommt und eben nur die "Rache" hat, dass der Täter hinter Gittern hockt. Mit 2 Millionen Euro und einem freien Täter ist das Opfer sicher zufriedener und die Parteien konnten sich auch noch einigermassen einigen.
Klar kann man jetzt sagen, dass sich arme Täter nicht freikaufen können und deshalb im Knast landen, aber das hätten sie sich halt vorher überlegen sollen... Ein Mensch sollte ja sowieso nichts unrechtes tun, da er mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen hat, demnach ist die Logik an sich ziemlich verzwickt finde ich.

Chrigi


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

Chrigi26 schrieb:


> Also was ruvyen gesagt hat, verstehe ich auch grösstenteils. Doch steffen hat auch durchaus recht.



Ich hab ihm in seiner Aussage ja auch nicht Widersprochen, sondern darauf hingewiesen, dass der Focus des Problems eine Ebene höher liegt und eben niemand denjenigen kritisiert, der in Lebensgefahr handelt, sondern diejenigen, die außerhalb derselben aktiv werden. Insbesondere solche, die andere in Lebensgefahr schicken.



> Bei dem "Auge um Auge" Prinzip stehen wir hier allerdings an einer Grundsatzfrage, die wir unterschiedlich auffassen. Irgendeine Partei muss ja mal angefangen haben, woraufhin sich eine andere gewehrt/reagiert hat. Wenn dann die eine Seite die Aktion bringt und die Gegenseite die Reaktion, dann sind sie ja sozusagen quitt, obwohl natürlich beide verloren haben (tote Menschen usw., Geld ausm Fenster geworden...). Und das verstehe ich einfach nicht: Wenn eine Seite anfangen muss um einen Krieg zu beginnen (logischerweise), aber alle gegen den Krieg sind, wie kommt sowas dann immer wieder zustande???



Zum einen sind nicht alle gegen Krieg. Ein paar Leute an Schlüsselpositionen haben offensichtlich nichts dagegen und bei zuvielen anderen ist die Abneigung nicht groß genug, um z.B. einen Unterschied im Wahlverhalten zu machen.
Zum anderen greift eben das, dass was ich geschrieben habe:
Heutige Kämpfe laufen nicht Auge um Auge, Leben und Leben ab. Sie laufen Auge um Dorf, Leben um Stadt ab. Nicht selten noch ein Dorf, in dem kein einziger lebt, der was mit dem ersten Auge zu tun hatte. Wenn dann die Gegenseite genauso "modern" vorgeht, ist die Eskalation perfekt.
Wieder das Beispiel 9/11: Ein Exil-Araber stört sich an der Präsenz von nicht-Muslimen in Mekka und Medina und politischen Einflüssen des Westens im nahen Osten. Deswegen sorgt für den Tod einer Reihe von Menschen zwischen West- und Church Street, Manhattan. "Auge"? "Auge um Auge"? Weder Art des Gegenschlages noch die Getroffenen stehen in irgend einem Verhältniss. Nächster Schritt: Die NATO macht einen Staat neben dem platt, in dem sich oben genannter Typ aufhält. Wiederum: Was hat die Art der Reaktion mit der Tat zu tun? Was haben die Opfer der Reaktion mit der Tat zu tun?
Als extra dreingabe marschiert die USA noch in den Irak ein. Nicht einmal ein zeitlicher Bezug lässt sich ausmachen. Hier zündet die dritte Welle: Diverse Selbstmordanschläge gegen irgendwen, der auch nur im Verdacht steht, mit den US-Truppen zusammengerabeitet zu haben.

"Auge um Auge" funktioniert nur, wenn man tatsächlich mit nem Dolch hingeht und ins Auge sticht - und bei "Leben um Leben" wird selbst das schwierig, wie unzählige Blutfehden, in Teilen der Welt bis heute, belegen, denn nicht immer ist man sich so ganz einig, wer denn nun alles Schuld hat und so werden es wieder ganz schnell "5 Leben um 1 Leben".



> Also worin liegt dann die Logik von Bestrafungen, ausser in Rache/Sühne? Klar kann man sagen, es dient der Abschreckung bzw. die Gefangenen werden im Gefängnis resozialisiert.



Neben Rehabilitation, Rache und Abschreckung anderer kann eine Strafe imho auch Abschreckung vor Rückfällen und Entschädigung dienen. Worum es beim deutschen Rechtssystem geht, ist mir selbst n bissl schleierhaft (hab ich hier irgendwo auch nen extra Thread zu) - Entschädigung (der Gesellschaft) gibt es nur z.T. in Form von Sozialstunden bzw. bei Steuersündern gegenüber dem Staat, Rache scheint, zumindest in Forderungen der Bevölkerung, eine große Rolle zu spielen.



> Aber bei Amerika frage ich mich (wie jetzt z.B. im Falle DSK), ob sie es nicht gescheiter lösen. Wenn der Täter dem Opfer eine Abfindung zahlt und das Opfer die Anklage zurückzieht, dann ist den Parteien besser geholfen, als wenn der Täter 10 Jahre in den Knast kommt, das Opfer aber mit 0€ ausm Gericht kommt und eben nur die "Rache" hat, dass der Täter hinter Gittern hockt. Mit 2 Millionen Euro und einem freien Täter ist das Opfer sicher zufriedener und die Parteien konnten sich auch noch einigermassen einigen.
> Klar kann man jetzt sagen, dass sich arme Täter nicht freikaufen können und deshalb im Knast landen, aber das hätten sie sich halt vorher überlegen sollen... Ein Mensch sollte ja sowieso nichts unrechtes tun, da er mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen hat, demnach ist die Logik an sich ziemlich verzwickt finde ich.



Das Problem besteht vor allem umgekehrt:
Reiche Leute könnten sich wortwörtlich "alles leisten".
Aber das wäre endgültig ein Thema für
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...en.html?highlight=sinn+und+unsinn+von+strafen


----------

